

What Hell Hath Disney-LucasFilm Wrought? Star Wars Meets Extreme Home Makeover - rpm4321
http://www.deadline.com/2012/12/what-hell-hath-disney-lucasfilm-wrought-star-wars-meets-extreme-home-makeover/

======
gatlin
Is this satire? This person is mad that some volunteers helping to rebuild
houses after a devastating wildfire used sacrosanct Star Wars imagery to
lighten the mood and make the victims happy? _Outrage?_ This article is
disgusting and why is it on HN?

------
laserDinosaur
flagged.

